# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  In stopweek niet ongesteld test negatief

## marcia4

wie heeft dit ook gehad?
Ik ben na mijn stopweek maar gewoon weer gaan doorslikken met de microgynon 20. Ik slik hem al bijna een jaar en dit is voor het eerst in een stopweek dat er geen menstruatie komt, 2 x zwangerschaptest gedaan negatief? hoe kan dit  :Confused:

----------


## Wendy

Misschien komt het door stress. Dan kan je lichaam dat op die manier aangeven. Verder kun je na 3 of 4 weken zien of je zwanger bent. Dus als je het wel bent heb je dat nog niet kunnen zijn. Misschien niet gerustellend, maar de pil hoeft niet altijd te werken. Vooral niet als je bijvoorbeeld aan de diarree bent. Maar wacht eerst even af en ga maar geen spookverhalen in je hoofd halen. Het kan best dat je lichaam even anders doet dan normaal zonder zwanger te zijn.

----------


## kona81

Hallo,
Ik heb dit ook voor gehad.
Ik neem al ongeveer 8 jaar triodene en altijd op zelfde dag mijn regels.
Tot vorige maand, geen regels. Naar dokter gebeld, bloed laten nemen en niet zwanger. Ik mocht mijn volgende strook gewoon terug beginnen. Nu moet ik ze vandaag normaal terug krijgen. Dus afwachten deze week en anders bel ik terug naar dokter.
Dus ik zou gewoon wachten tot de volgende stopweek.
En zoals wendy zegt, dat kan stress zijn.

Groetjes

----------

